# i know you have yet to answer my last question... but



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

my mum has maddy at the moment - and right on cue she is inconsolable crying. she is getting hot and bothered and her legs are coming up and she looks like she needs winding even though i have tried. the same thing started at 4pm yesterday and began today about 40 mins ago. she has fed well today this afternoon has had 3 half hour feeds - but obviously not sure that she is getting the good milk?!

she hasn't slept for 4 hours and won't settle - the only thing that'll calm her is feeding - though i did this yesterday and she was on and off for hours without settling her inbetween. she calms down for 5 minutes then pipes up again. she goes to sleep and it's like she wakes with an almighty scream in pain. 

in the last hour i have changed her nappy twice and fed her twice. 

any views..?? thanks xx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

it does sound like wind...babies with colic will ''top up'' all the time (my experience anyhow)...have you tried something like infacol??

Jx


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

is it ok for them to top up - or is it best that i try and avoid that scenario and just keep with regular good feeds

thanks so much for your help. i now have infacol and will give it a go today. 

frna x


----------

